# Subtle Signs of Hip Problems



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

A few months ago heard popping noises from lifting legs while washing feet. Also noticed more stretching of the whole body when getting up from a lying down position. I think rear legs are going to get wobbly. I noticed unusual sounds on the carpet and toe nail scraping on back concrete patio for the first time. 

Tosca is now 8 and doesn't run as much as she used to so I know it is all downhill from here. I know this post is long but wanted you to understand what I am seeing. I told my husband about this and he said conglosomine. If that is right, is there any specific type to give? We have had a dog before who had bad hips but do not remember what she was taking other than that. This was over 15 years ago.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I think you mean glcosamine?

It may not be hip dysplasia, per se, but plain old arthritis setting in. Xrays will tell you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

By 8 - it could be degenerative myelopathy starting (the toe scraping) or, as mentioned, arthritis. The Hips are an easy check at the vet the DM has a blood test which is not 100% accurate but is pretty good.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Oops, meant glucosamine.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Good to see you know what supplement I am talking about. Lol. My husband is the expert with herbal supplements. Tosca has had toe scraping off and on for years while taking long walks, but to do it so early in the morning just made me more aware that she is getting older with more problems to come. 

I will be honest with you that I am a bit afraid to have a vet look at her. The last dog we had was taken to a vet and he manipulated a leg which made things worse. I would rather give supplements to help deal with her. If it's arthritis or MD that's part of being a senior. What do you suggest. She does not seem to be in any pain from what I can tell.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Toe dragging can also be a disc problem, which may be treated with anti inflammatories.

I'm afraid only the vet can give you a diagnosis.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

zetti said:


> Oops, meant glucosamine.


For my older dog that has some arthritis the vet recommended fish oil over glucosamine. The vet said the glucosamine can be hit or miss. I'm not sure how true this is.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> For my older dog that has some arthritis the vet recommended fish oil over glucosamine. The vet said the glucosamine can be hit or miss. I'm not sure how true this is.


That's interesting. I'm going to try fish oil on my 11 yo who is showing signs of arthritis.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Glucosamine is not an herbal supplement. For all my clients with "older" dogs I recommend starting on Dasuquin with MSM and several fish oil capsules for a large breed. I don't like calling an 8 year old a "senior" unless it's maybe a Great Dane or mastiff because I think that means to some people, "oh the dog will be dying soon, shouldn't do that teeth cleaning, or that mass removal" etc when dogs are living longer than ever now. I see poorly bred GSDs at 13-14-15 yrs all the time. 
Manipulating a leg to find a pain source or problem will NOT make it worse, especially arthritis. I have to get a pain response to, you know, find the source of the problem that people are paying me an exam fee to find. My GSD has clicking sounds from one of her hocks when I manipulate it for whatever reason, it's not painful and not arthritis. It has been that way since she was young, I suspect it's more like us "cracking" our knuckles. 
The important thing with arthritis is to be proactive, do not wait until the dog is partially debilitated to decide to do something for it. Clients try to tell me all the time "I do not think my dog is having issues/painful from arthritis" and then in the next sentence say "he/she is just having issues doing stairs" or "he/she is just slowing down"......what do you think is the cause of that????!! All the time I have people come in for exams with dogs who have very little muscle mass left on their back end and can barely stand up and walk and they want me to just magically fix that--news flash, it doesn't work that way! If you want your dog to have the best quality and quantity of life, you need to start early.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

What do you all think of Deramaxx? My vet prescribed it but I've been too afraid to use it...I have Dasquin too. I personally didn't notice much of a difference. Though my 8 year old mostly struggles indoors on the hardwoods but is a different dog outside.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

lauren43 said:


> What do you all think of Deramaxx? My vet prescribed it but I've been too afraid to use it...I have Dasquin too. I personally didn't notice much of a difference. Though my 8 year old mostly struggles indoors on the hardwoods but is a different dog outside.


Be very careful when using Deramaxx, if you notice any changes, even slight changes in behavoir call you vet immediately. My 12-1/2 year old GSD internally bled to death after being on Deramaxx ... she had blood clots hanging off all her internal organs. The vet who performed her necropsy had never seen anything like it and felt the bleed-out was caused by the medication.








[/URL][/IMG]
*Manshas I'll Be SiriUs Too,TT,CGC-12/22/90-6/13/03*


----------

